# LRS DT Swiss XPW 1600 schwerer als...



## BigLion77 (3. März 2009)

Hallo,

seit Anfang letzter Woche habe ich mein
Cube Elite HPC R1 Mag - mit dem LRS XPW 1600.
Und was letzteren betrifft hatte ich gewisse Zweifel bzgl. des Gewichts.
Nach tel. Auskunft was das Gewicht des LRS betrifft - bekam ich zu hören:
Bei DT Swiss entspricht das Gewicht der Zahl in der Bezeichnung - also 
1600gr. Also org. Aussage einer Mitarbeiterin von Cube.

"supasini" hat mich dann ermuntert der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen
Ich hab nun gemessen und Fotos gemacht.

Die vordere Felge hat ein Gewicht von 869gr.
Die Scheibe vorn wiegt 109gr und die Schrauben dazu 11,5gr.
Die hintere Felge wiegt mit Scheibe, SRAM-Kassette + Sicherungsmutter und Scheibe + 6 Schrauben satte 
1487gr.
Wenn ich davon
SRAM-Kassette  - 275gr
Sicherugsmutter -  20gr (geschätzt)
Scheibe 160er    -  93gr (geschätzt)
6x Schraube      -  11,5gr

abziehe ergibt das ein Gewicht der hinteren Felge von  
1087,5gr

macht für den LRS

1956,5gr

So - und das hat wohl nichts mehr mit DT Swiss XPW 1600 zu tun.
Würde mal gern wissen, was Cube dazu sagt!
Da brauche ich noch nicht einmal mehr die Speichen und Nippel zu vermessen - da ist nix mit Alunippel - das ist einwandfrei Messing.
Würde gerne mal von anderen Forenmitgliedern deren Meinung dazu wissen - und wie ich weiter vorgehen soll..
Hab das Bike noch keinen Meter bewegt - mach ich auch nicht solange
das mit dem LRS geklärt ist.


----------



## supasini (3. März 2009)

das ganze ist übrigens hier schon technisch recht ausführlich diskutiert worden, muss ja nicht alles wiederholt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danielsan79 (3. März 2009)

außerdem ist das doch der Standard "günstig" LRS von Cube, der bei den Rädern schon dabei ist. Letztes Jahr war es bei mir der XRC180, da hab ich sogar noch einen nagelneuen hier rumliegen, muß ich bald mal in ebay setzten. Von denen kann man natürlich nicht so viel erwarten vom Gewicht her.


----------



## BigLion77 (3. März 2009)

Sorry, hast ja recht Supasini - aber Deine Empfehlung war - das Thema mal ins Cube-Forum zu posten.
Es könnte ja sein - das zufällig jemand hier mal anfängt zu wiegen - und gleiches berichtet....


----------



## r19andre (3. März 2009)

Hey,

das ist ja nen dicker Hund. Jetzt würde ich aber zu deinem Händler und der soll das mal klären.

was sollst du da jetzt rummachen, wenn das seine Aufgabe ist

Andre


----------



## jasper (3. März 2009)

seit wann werden kassetten, scheiben und ähnliches gerümpel mitgewogen?


----------



## BigLion77 (3. März 2009)

jasper schrieb:


> seit wann werden kassetten, scheiben und ähnliches gerümpel mitgewogen?


Weil deren Gewichte relativ bekannt sind - bei einem Mehrgewicht 356,5 gr
kommt es nicht auf 20 - 30gr. an. Aber kannst dich drauf verlassen - ich werde mir noch die Arbeit antun - ich mach die Felge nackich


----------



## BigLion77 (3. März 2009)

Guten Tag,

die Laufradsätze 1600 und 1800 von Cube sind Laufradsätze, die  Cube exklusiv mit DT Swiss Komponenten spezifiziert hat.

Die Laufräder werden von Cube in Eigenregie gebaut; für die  Namensgebung zeichnet sich ausschliesslich Cube verantwortlich.

Die Laufradsätze sind auch nicht vergleichbar mit  Laufradsätzen, die unter Regie von DT Swiss hergestellt und vermarktet  werden.

Leider können wir Ihnen keine weitreichendere Auskunft  geben.

Liebe Grüsse

Bernd Warth

DT Swiss Customer Support
Hegnerweg 17
71101  Schönaich
Phone +49 7031 4 10 18 56
Fax     +49 7031 4  10 18 57


----------



## pseudosportler (3. März 2009)

Was hast du für ein Problem, es hat doch niemand behauptet das der LRS 1600gr. wiegt, da wirst du mit deiner Beschwerde und Nachhaken nichts erreichen, solange das Bike ca. den Gewicht entspricht was angegeben ist passt doch alles und falls dir knapp 2kg zuviel für ein LRS sind hast du jede menge potenzial zum tunen  .

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## supasini (3. März 2009)

BigLion77 schrieb:


> Sorry, hast ja recht Supasini - aber Deine Empfehlung war - das Thema mal ins Cube-Forum zu posten.
> Es könnte ja sein - das zufällig jemand hier mal anfängt zu wiegen - und gleiches berichtet....



jo, ich find das auch richtig, das hier zu posten und meinte nicht dich mit "wiederholen", sondern dass nicht jeder unseren Gedankenaustausch und Recherchen noch mal selber wiederholen muss, sondern sich erstmal in den Stand der Dinge im Leichtbauforum einlesen kann.
Ich finde aber, dass die Infos hier ins Cube-Forum gehören, weil m.E. Cube sich hier einer bewussten Irreführung der Verbraucher schuldig macht (zumindest nach meinem jetzigen Wissensstand)


----------



## Daniel1977 (19. April 2009)

Es gibt endlich mal ein paar Neuigkeiten. Ich habs aber im Nachbarforum gepostet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=5809821#post5809821

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gooni11 (19. April 2009)

Post löschen...Danke


----------

